
Honesty app Sarahah is becoming a self-esteem machine - denzil_correa
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/13/16127170/sarahah-app-anonymous-messages-feedback
======
nvr219
I looked this up, after ten seconds said "I'm too old and too busy for this
shit" and closed the window. This is probably why I'll never be a millionaire.

~~~
kameaaloha
lol! Epic. Thanks for this comment. This was a Sarahah moment.

------
vk23
Because all messages are anonymous they could just fake a bunch of compliments
to pretend the app is being used by people you know. People won't question it
because they want to hear they are amazing. This should work brb

------
deftturtle
Is this the new ask.fm? Back in 2012/13, ask.fm was very popular for a brief
time. Among some high schoolers I knew, it quickly devolved into narcissistic
or hateful interactions. That little bit of poison seemed to spoil the whole
thing, but as a fad, it was already wearing off quickly. Once all of your
friends have commented, what is there to sustain the network?

------
forkLding
They rose really fast on the appstore charts

